# Dutch Oven In Smoker



## paul6 (Dec 26, 2015)

Got a Dutch Oven for Christmas and was thinking of making Chili then smoking in my offset , am I going to end up making a mess of my new oven ?


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 26, 2015)

It will pick up a smoke aroma. If you heat it in the oven after that, it will bloom smoke aroma exactly like there's a fire in the kitchen. It won't be ruined, but just be ready for the smell.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 26, 2015)

You may want to season the DO with flax seed oil before you start cooking in it....   Below is one of many threads describing how it's done.....     


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137622/the-ultimate-way-to-season-cast-iron-flaxseed-oil


----------



## paul6 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the tip on Flaxseed oil I followed the directions to a T and finally got to use it . I made a Butternut Squash recipe and when it came to cleanup I could not believe how easy it was ! Thanks again .


----------

